# Steuerung der Bilder beim Anzeigen



## Yetkin (14. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein problem - bin java anfänger und weiß net so recht wie ich vorgehen muß.

also, ich möchte ein paar bilder in einem Panel anzeigen lassen.die Anzeige dieser  Bilder will ich mit Buttons steuern. auf meiner Leinwand habe ich zwei JPanel, eine für Bilder eine für Buttons.
erstens: wie lade ich meine bilder in den panel ?
zweitens: wie kann ich die Anzeige mit Buttons steuern  (z.B Start, Stop, Schrittweise anzeigen, oder Durchlauf anzeigen)?

könnte jemandem mir helfen?


----------



## schnuffie (14. April 2005)

Jedes Panel oder auch JPanel ist vom Grund  her "leer". Jede Komponente besitzt die "paint(Graphics)"-Methode, die Du selbstverständlich auch bei einem JPanel überschreiben kannst:


```
Image img = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage("c:\\max.jpg");
//...
public void paint(Graphics g) {
g.drawImg(img, 0, 0, 100, 100, this);
}
```
 
Deinen Buttons kannst Du "ActionListener" verpassen, um z.B. über ein spezielles Flag zu entscheiden, welches Bild in der Paint-Methode gezeichnet werden soll.

Das alles ist aber auch ziemlich gut erklärt im Javabuch (http://download.javabuch.de/hjp4exam.zip).


----------

